# Youngin' Pic



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing for walleyes this morning and took the pic. One family came out with quite a few young ones. Hard to say if it's multiple families together.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Is that white patch's already? From what I have seen they had a good year makin babies! :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Big Time! Little one everywhere!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was with my gf the other day and we saw two geese with 18 babies. Is that normal? They were out swimming in the slough and we waited to see if more adults would come but none did.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> I was with my gf the other day and we saw two geese with 18 babies. Is that normal? They were out swimming in the slough and we waited to see if more adults would come but none did.


My buddy was @ devils lake last weekend and saw the same deal but there was 20 little ones  Sept.1 just wont come quick enough


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My guess is that those geese are kidnapping the other geese kids and herding them up so there are less likely to get shot this fall.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

73 days NODAK freinds....73 days....


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> 73 days NODAK freinds....73 days....


Sept.1 is a religious Holiday, we guna line somthing up shutt? I have been talkin to shawn a little bit about havin a little get together grind early sept.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You guys can suck it MN guys have to wait until the 6 :eyeroll:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I can tell you guys this much, I have been requesting time off in sept, and it has been accepted so far.

Here is my early season schedule that I can hunt.
Sept
1st
4th-7th. 
27th-28th

Oct
9th-21st-up north


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

that is just my requested time off, but I should get the occasional weekend off in there as well. Gonna have to make good use of my time off this year and hunt my arz off.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I was going to say shawn.... I see 20 days in sept that you dont have off :lol: I'm not sure if I could make it! I have lowered my availability at work to 1-2 shifts a week the last two falls, Im not sure Ill be able to afford that this year.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, I am planning on making up for lack of hunting in september when we get up north. Hopefully I burn myself out up there and will look forward to a little time off of hunting.

I know its not possible, but I am trying to talk myself into that, haha.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

HonkerExpress said:


> Well, I am planning on making up for lack of hunting in september when we get up north. Hopefully I burn myself out up there and will look forward to a little time off of hunting.
> 
> I know its not possible, but I am trying to talk myself into that, haha.


I can not believe you just said that! :eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

HonkerExpress said:


> Well, I am planning on making up for lack of hunting in september when we get up north. Hopefully I burn myself out up there and will look forward to a little time off of hunting.
> 
> I know its not possible, but I am trying to talk myself into that, haha.


Yes, reality has to set in sometime.... Cant go hunting every day forever


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That's exactly why I quit at Scheels. It was nice getting the discount, and I bought enough stuff to set me up for a long time, however I don't work weekends, unless I am making a ton of money. $12 an hour insn't enough!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

$12 an hour for working at scheels? I'm only getting $11 working as a biologist, granted my job is more fun and I get some perks but dang.....jobs in the UP don't pay squat :roll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris did you ever hear if the "treed goose' nest made it from last year


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Those other "adult" looking honks are most likely the goslings' older brothers and sisters. Greater Canada geese take 3 years to reach sexual maturity and nest.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Goose Guy350 said:


> $12 an hour for working at scheels? I'm only getting $11 working as a biologist, granted my job is more fun and I get some perks but dang.....jobs in the UP don't pay squat :roll:


Well thats with commission.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> You guys can suck it MN guys have to wait until the 6 :eyeroll:


I will be hunting in Aug. 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will be out in ND, but either combining or driving semi


----------

